# FreeBSD on Allwinner H3 FriendlyARM NanoPi M1 (not Plus)



## Antarex (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi to All! Sorry for my bad English...

Please, help me to run FreeBSD on Allwinner H3 FriendlyARM NanoPi M1 (not Plus). In repository only the U-boot for Plus version of M1. And with Plus version FreeBSD don't start.

u-boot-nanopi_m1plus-2020.07

How I can build U-boot for M1 (not Plus)?


----------



## a6h (Oct 13, 2020)

arm/U-Boot-ports - FreeBSD Wiki
		



			The freebsd-arm Archives
		

freebsd-arm@freebsd.org


----------

